# Testosteronemaxxing



## Hollywood (Sep 15, 2020)

Good and a variety of food
Avoid estrogen like foods 
Weight training
Low stress
Sleep 
Multivitamine
Vitamine D 
Sun


You can add your knowledge too


----------



## xefo (Sep 15, 2020)

Testosterone enanthate 125mg e3.5d


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 15, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Testosterone enanthate 125mg e3.5d



Fuck steroids mate


----------



## xefo (Sep 15, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Fuck steroids mate


Yeh fuck steroids my Jewish friend said they make you not able to have kids


----------



## Fahkumram (Sep 15, 2020)

Sun on cock and balls


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 15, 2020)

t is mostly genetic like everything else. It’s still high iq to optimize it via the methods you mentioned but don’t expect to have a Congolese villager’s t levels.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 15, 2020)

Almost every jacked guy nowadays is on steroids. I know so many guys with physiques that look very naturally achievable over a period of 3+ years of diet+gym, but they blast steroids to get there faster and with much less effort.


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 15, 2020)

fuck woman and win sports events...would do wonders!


----------



## TITUS (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes, yes, but im injecting test next month, you do things right, the rest is cope.



Syobevoli said:


> Almost every jacked guy nowadays is on steroids. I know so many guys with physiques that look very naturally achievable over a period of 3+ years of diet+gym, but they blast steroids to get there faster and with much less effort.


And why shouldn't they? If you are going to spend an hour on gym 4-5-6 days a week better get the most of it, after that is just maintenance.


----------



## piscicide (Sep 15, 2020)

All the stuff you mentioned. Watch this video he talks about estrogens and hormone disruptors. Vitamin D, Zinc, and boron all boost test. I can vouch for boron personally, I've been on 9mg a day and the energy is insane.


----------



## DrTony (Sep 15, 2020)

As correctly stated high T is genetic. Nothing you can do about it. There are at least 250 SNPs associated with genetically high testosterone. The next best thing you can do to elevate it is to become an important person in society/societal hierarchy + have tremendous success with women. The unconscious perception of yourself in society and dominance hierarchy plays a big role in the HPTA regulation. Again no easy solution for this either. Be born good looking and be important in society


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Sep 15, 2020)

JFL I knew there were going to be Roidcucks in this thread saying "just inject test bro" in this thread


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 16, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Good and a variety of food
> Avoid estrogen like foods
> Weight training
> Low stress
> ...



Only fapping 1x/week or having sex
Being active(don't sit/lay around too much)
Doing activities where you compete against others


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 16, 2020)

Having sex with women increases testosterone
Sun exposure to balls and back increases testosterone rapidly


----------



## MansNotHot (Sep 16, 2020)

The minor increasea of T daily and through actions are negligable 
The only way to increase it to its full potential is not being fat and eating a well balanced diet.


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2020)

1upping the jews i see


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 16, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Testosterone enanthate 125mg e3.5d


do you mean 250mg e3.5d?


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 16, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> do you mean 250mg e3.5d?


Ideally, 800mg e2d


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 16, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Ideally, 800mg e2d


just die from blood pressure theorem


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 16, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> just die from blood pressure theorem


it's new rope method man


----------



## xefo (Sep 16, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> do you mean 250mg e3.5d?


depends whether blast or cruise


----------

